# New Here



## Kairu Sukufumidoto (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey, my name's Kairu and I study Hapkido. I came to this website to learn from other martial arts.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome! How long have you been training for?


----------



## donald1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Buka (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Kairu.


----------



## dvcochran (Dec 29, 2018)

Great to hear form you @Kairu Sukufumidoto. Welcome.


----------



## DUO ART (Dec 29, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the forums


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 3, 2019)

Kairu Sukufumidoto said:


> Hey, my name's Kairu and I study Hapkido. I came to this website to learn from other martial arts.


Welcome, glad to have you join us - I missed this when you posted it.

So, welcome to Martial Talk. Here you'll find a lot of different arts, and some very "different" people to go with them. 

We joke, we discuss serious issues, we bicker, and sometimes we make sense. Enjoy!


----------



## jameschen (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello, this is James from China. first time here


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome Kairu and James!


----------



## jameschen (Feb 4, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Welcome Kairu and James!




thank you!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 4, 2019)

jameschen said:


> Hello, this is James from China. first time here


Welcome, James. Go ahead and start your own thread in this forum, and introduce yourself!


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 4, 2019)

jameschen said:


> Hello, this is James from China. first time here


Welcome to Martial Talk James.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 5, 2019)

Kairu Sukufumidoto said:


> Hey, my name's Kairu and I study Hapkido. I came to this website to learn from other martial arts.


Welcome to MT


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to MT James


----------

